#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual_VERY USEFULL

## mkhurram79

*Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual*







    *  Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
    * Number Of Pages: 326
    * Publication Date: 1999-02-15
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0884152677
    * ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780884152675
    * Binding: Plastic Comb

Book Description:

These time-honored manuals provide the tried-and-true information you need for making the most thorough and accurate labor and cost estimates in the most efficient manner. The hundreds of man-hour tables in these manuals are the product of hundreds of time and method studies conducted in the field and in the shop. As a result, these respected manuals and their tables provide you with a dependable, proven basis for obtaining production efficiency percentages by applying all known local conditions and variables. These manuals also allow you to obtain direct labor rates for the crafts involved. In short, youll be able to make accurate, reliable estimates anytime and anywhere with complete confidence. Computers are wonderful tools, solving problems as no human can. But construction estimating is not only a science and a craft, it is an art. The field-tested information in the Estimators Man-Hour Library is designed for those who understand that.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual_VERY USEFULL

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## aadamx

Thanks a lot

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks a lot.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you

----------


## m.boka

Thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## surinrao

thanks a lot

----------


## vnpetroleum

Thanks a lot.

----------


## medmane

Thank you

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you Khurram for your great help

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## guhan.s.s

thank you

See More: Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual_VERY USEFULL

----------


## AfigueredoU

It is one of the best books about cost estimation I have found, great share.

----------


## peddinti1967

Thank you Mr. Khurram for your great work.

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## nhussain

God bless u

----------


## gpcshf

thank a lot

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## john zink

thanks

----------


## TRONALD2010

Thanks mkhuramm79!

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the link

See More: Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual_VERY USEFULL

----------


## TRONALD2010

thanks for sharing!

----------


## kaliwaal

Thank you Khurram Brother for the share

----------


## technicaldreamer

Tnanx!

----------


## balaji_krishnan

The link is dead.

Please upload the file again.

Thanks & Regards,

Balaji

----------


## technicaldreamer

No more available. Please share it again.
Tanx

----------


## josefreitas

other link

d-e-p-o-s-it-f-i-l-e-s.com/en/files/f2oam3is5

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## purav

please,can any one share it on any other site,i an unable to download!!!!

Thanks & Regards

----------


## purav

please,can any one share it on any other site,i am unable to download!!!!

Thanks & Regards

----------


## cytech

Dear ALL

The link broken, please share it 
Thanks

----------


## shm8324

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

